# U.S. Army CPT sues POTUS?



## Kraut783 (May 5, 2016)

Something tells me he won't get to promoted to Major....

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/05/u....html?smid=tw-nytimes&smtyp=cur&_r=1&referer=


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2016)

Please don't be Intel... please don't be Intel... pleasepleasePLEASE don't be Intel...

 you mother...


----------



## Gunz (May 5, 2016)

Yipes. 

What brand of crack is the soon-to-be former captain smoking?


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2016)

I wonder if he already knew he wasn't going to make it to major before he did this.


----------



## Il Duce (May 5, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Please don't be Intel... please don't be Intel... pleasepleasePLEASE don't be Intel...
> 
> you mother...



I had the same reaction.  Started reading thinking 'I wonder what branch this guy...D'OH!'

I guess on the plus side for him he likely just became the G2 of the Texas militia.  Watch out JADE HELM fuckers, barracks lawyer is on the case...


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2016)

Il Duce said:


> I had the same reaction.  Started reading thinking 'I wonder what branch this guy...D'OH!'
> 
> I guess on the plus side for him he likely just became the G2 of the Texas militia.  Watch out JADE HELM fuckers, barracks lawyer is on the case...


I know, right?  "Please be Signal... please be Signal... aw dammit why couldn't you have just been Signal?????"


----------



## DocIllinois (May 5, 2016)

I would suggest to Dennis Kucinich that he take our new intel celebrity out for drinks when CPT Smith rotates back to the world. 

Perhaps they might talk about the weather, the Cubs' chance at the Series, the outcome of Kucinich vs. Obama.  The usual stuff.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 6, 2016)

I find his choice of Council to be interesting. Something tells me that he had already retained said Council before starting this.

Anyway, if he ever shows in the O'Club, he'll end up in a corner, all alone. Or at the bottom of a dog pile.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 8, 2016)

Another perspective on this subject:




> Regardless of his motivations, though, an active duty officer suing the Commander in Chief is, without a doubt, contrary to good order and discipline.  Some might also argue that CPT Smith’s suit itself, not the war against ISIS, is fundamentally what goes against his oath.  Too many times, people equate “I don’t like this” or “I think this is stupid” with “this is illegal” or “this is unconstitutional.”
> 
> I don’t know if the mission against ISIS is unconstitutional, but more importantly neither does CPT Smith.  If he feels that strongly about it, he should resign his commission and pursue his lawsuit free from the bonds of military service and the Uniform Code of Military Justice.  Suing the Commander in Chief while still a commissioned officer puts CPT Smith far more at odds with his oath than the actions of the President.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 8, 2016)

Absolutely agree and I think it goes for anyone in a uniform around the world.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 9, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I find his choice of Council to be interesting. Something tells me that he had already retained said Council before starting this.
> 
> Anyway, if he ever shows in the O'Club, he'll end up in a corner, all alone. Or at the bottom of a dog pile.



Council was probably shopping for someone with standing in order to make the case happen.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 9, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> Council was probably shopping for someone with standing in order to make the case happen.



Concur. Council is already swimming those waters. Why not groom yet another to fill out his client list a little more. The Captian is already near the top of the next RIF pile. The boy is fodder, perhaps with no clue as to his true position.


----------



## Gunz (May 9, 2016)

Remember John Kerry? He became a hero with the Left when he tossed his medals on the Capitol steps. Started a whole new career in politics based on his opposition to the war, probably got lots of Flower Child cooter, maybe even scored with Hanoi Jane. 

When your military career is going south you can always turn agitator and find acceptance and love in the ranks of the wannabe anarchists out there...after your court martial or undesirable discharge, of course. There will always be an idiot who thinks whatever you did was cool.


----------



## DA SWO (May 12, 2016)

28 Years old means he's what? 6-7 year point.
Major happen that fast these days?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 12, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Something tells me he won't get to promoted to Major....



Ya never know.  Seems to be doing just fine so far.

http://www.usnews.com/news/articles...obama-over-isis-war-is-doing-fine-lawyer-says

This part makes me laugh out loud and roll my eyes a bit:

_"He has divided the reactions into three categories: overtly supportive, discreetly supportive and the third group is an x-factor, they don't say one way or the other," Remes says, attributing the observation to a Friday phone call with his client after a day of intense media coverage Thursday.

"He's not been getting dirty looks, I can guarantee you of that," Remes says. "He's not in the brig and he hasn't been transferred, so I told him 'Just keep doing your job' and that's what he's going to do."_


----------



## Kraut783 (May 12, 2016)

A six year vet who knows everything...........I hate the new generation.


----------



## DocIllinois (May 13, 2016)

I'm with Fidell of the NIMJ.  If this Captain holds any contrary political position to the President, this will be judged a political issue and not eligible for trial.

Its possible that he agrees with POTUS's actions, policies and politics but is still willing to take a big risk and sue him over this issue, but not probable, IMO.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 17, 2016)

Never has an Onion article been more appropriate.

Area Man Passionate Defender Of What He Imagines Constitution To Be


----------



## TLDR20 (May 17, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Never has an Onion article been more appropriate.
> 
> Area Man Passionate Defender Of What He Imagines Constitution To Be



So good. Satire done right is just perfect.


----------

